# Einarbeitungszeit in JEE



## McTrevor (13. Jul 2007)

Was ist in etwa die Zeit, die man braucht, um sich in JEE (Vollzeit) anhand von Fachliteratur einzuarbeiten, wenn man bereits über Java-Kenntnisse verfügt? 3 Wochen, 4 Wochen oder noch länger? Es geht nicht darum, im Schlaf JEE Anwendungen programmieren kann und nebenher einen App-Server konfiguriert, sondern bis man anfängt, produktiv zu arbeiten. Bin für jede Schätzung dankbar.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## SnooP (13. Jul 2007)

Also 4 Wochen Vollzeit - wenn von Anfang an ein vernünftiges Beispielprojekt gebaut wird, ist denke ich realistisch aber auch dann kommt es darauf an, was man eigentlich lernen will 

Immerhin wird ja der View-Bereich - Servlets/JSP etc. auch zu JEE hinzugezählt und der Bereich alleine kann ja schon doch recht lange Einarbeitungszeit kosten. Wenn man da schon was kann oder das gar nicht braucht, sollte man mit guten Java-Kentnissen in 4 Wochen schonmal was Brauchbares hinbekommen. Sprich man kennt die Grundlagen/Theorien bei EJBs, JPA und kann einige JEE-Patterns anwenden. Wie gesagt, nutzen tut das alles nur, wenn man das tatsächlich anwendet an einem Beispielprojekt.


----------



## miketech (13. Jul 2007)

Hängt vielleicht noch davon ab, was man für Vorkenntnisse hat (in der Theorie). Ob Dir Middleware was sagt, Message Queues, Model View Controller usw. 

Also wenn Du die Konzepte schon kennst ist es natürlich schneller. Wenn Du aber von der Theorie dahinter wenig Ahnung hast, wirds schwieriger.

Und dann hängts davon ab, ob Du nur eine Webanwendung (JSP, JSF usw.) oder darüber hinaus arbeiten willst.

Ich glaube, wenn man die Konzepte kennt und weiß, welche Frameworks man für sein Projekt braucht ist man sehr schnell produktiv. Learning by Doing.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## McTrevor (16. Jul 2007)

Ah gut. Theoretisches Wissen über diese Konzepte ist vorhanden, aber noch nicht in der Praxis angewendet worden. Gut zu wissen, daß vier Wochen reichen sollten.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------

